# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  LOUNA - Gentille chatte très câline et affectueuse

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Louna
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 11 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 39 - Jura
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 190 





 L​ouna est née en avril 2011​, ​c'est la soeur de L​inette, avec qui elle vit depuis son plus jeune âge.
Même  comportement, même corpulence​, ​comme ​pour sa​ soeur​, ​pas de régime  c'est ​s​a morphologie ce petit bidon qui ballotte quand ​elle​ marche  !​ ​
​Elle aimerai​t​ bien rester avec ​s​a soeur L​inette, mais  peu​t​ également vivre en chat unique. Pour ​elle, l'essentiel c'est  d'avoir plein de câlins d'attention et le confort. ​Louna vien​t  chercher les caresses en donnant de grand coups de tête et quand ​elle  est contente ​elle peut même en baver de plaisir ! Personne n'est  parfait ​ :Smile: ​
​Elle ​s​​​​​'entend avec les autres chats et​ a connu les chiens.

----------


## doriant



----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------

